# Asking for suggestion of a new instrumentation



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

I have had this tune on Soundcloud for a while and got a few comments wishing a development in instrumentation. Maybe it sounds a bit monotonous as it is.
If you have any idea around this, please let me know.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fserenade-for-strings-and-horn


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

May be to add a piano?


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Alexanbar said:


> May be to add a piano?


Thank you, Alexanbar, it is an interesting idea.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Maybe, rather than adding more instruments, it might be better to give the existing instruments a solo spot with minimal accompaniment?


----------



## Canaeus (Dec 3, 2016)

I would definitely add timpani for an extra kick and a woodwind to enrich the "smoothness" in some sections.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Canaeus said:


> I would definitely add timpani for an extra kick and a woodwind to enrich the "smoothness" in some sections.


Very good suggestion, try this one.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Mark, Canaeus, Alexanbar and Pugg
Thank you so much for your response with constructive suggestions. I start right now to absorb.

Kjell


----------

